# Trip to spain



## aldra

At Abbeville on a ACSI campsite

An hours delay on the Tunnel due to an "incident "

Got lost when we turned off the main route to search for a supermarket and travelled miles on country roads to regain the route

Heavy rain all day, the dog was a pain and we were both stressed, which in turn stressed him even more

The Hydra Trail is working fine but it's a new experience and I'm watching it through the rear view camara, anxious in case something goes wrong

Had a nightmare on a supermarket car park, open to get in height barrier on exit
So we had to shunt to turn to go out the entrance, fortunately a guy came over to check the back as I was a nervous wreck in case the trailer caught a car so even though I was out of the van I was no use :crying:

Enough excitement in the pouring rain so we are staying put on the site for another night
Pleasant sunny day today so we will just relax and walk the hound
Aldra


----------



## MoocherMcGee

I've been following your trials and tribulations for a while now, we have never met, but I am really pleased to see that you are back on the road.
I hope you enjoy your latest travels.
John


----------



## listerdiesel

Good to hear from you, keep smiling!

Peter


----------



## peejay

We just missed you then as we we're at Abbeville on Monday, but at a garage as we had broken down :frown2:

Must be great to be back on the road again, have a great trip :smile2:

Pete


----------



## tugboat

There is bound to be a bit of a learning curve with a new attachment on the back, but Albert will soon get the hang of it.

Glad you made it over under the Channel. I hope Albert's infection is clearing up OK and that he is coping with the driving despite the recent operation.

That's the great thing about MHing, if you don't feel too great you can just stop and chill for a few days.

I hope you took the leather miniskirt with you Sandra, we'll need piccies of you two on the scoot.:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Recommendation re site to stay after arriving in Calais - Camping Municipal at Arques 50km S of Calais ( of Cristal D'Arques fame ). Not sure what the open dates are right now. Comfortable, clean not too expensive and they let me in at 8am in the morning.


----------



## aldra

This is a very nice campsite
Chateau des Tilleuls Abbeville, spacious pitches, water and grey water disposal on each pitch
Plenty of space in fields and woods to walk dogs 16E ASCI 

We haven't explored the area though, just walked the hound, well exhausted him really running for sticks

In his garage quarters, fan running doors open either side, recovering!,

Tuggy couldn't possibally post a picture of me in my mini leather skirt, your heart just couldn't stand it my babe!!

Albert seems fine with the hydra trail, I envision the wheels falling off, but it's been great

His arm seems fine, still on antibiotics but looks ok

Sorry we missed you Pete, we will catch you eventually

John lovely to meet you on MHF you and hopefully we will get to know you better 

Tomorrow who knows where we'll be 

Definitely not following the signs for Carfours which disappear and leave you in the middle of nowhere 

The hound from Hell may well be dumped along the route, do you need to prove he's dead to re enter Britain without him??

Starter question for one

Mind youihave a freezer full of minced chicken, heart etc

So maybe I'll feed him and dump him later when the food runs out

Sandra


----------



## coppo

Have a great time both of you whilst I,m still working hard.


Regards


Paul.


----------



## dghr272

Weather on the med coast great Sandra, good that you're on your way at last.

Crack open a bottle of plonk and enjoy. 

Terry


----------



## aldra

:crying::grin2::kiss

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Whoops crossed thread Coppo lovely one

However Terry very happy to send you a big kiss as well

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps
Free WiFi

Very good very fast 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> doors open either side, recovering!,
> 
> Tuggy couldn't possibally post a picture of me in my mini leather skirt, your heart just couldn't stand it my babe!!
> 
> Dammit, another unfulfilled fantasy.
> 
> Story of my life!


----------



## aldra

Alls well Tuggy

Albert's willing to send you a picture of him in my mini leather skirt

Love

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I fainted when I read that. I've only just come round and I'm feeling a bit woozey.


----------



## Penquin

Brilliant news that you are underway, wherever "way" may be.....

We are heading off next Wednesday for 10 days or so but if you are around here you know you are all welcome....

Give Albert a big hug for his trials and tribulations and then give yourself one for the way that you are supporting him....

But don't leave Shadow out - not because he'll go rusty, but if he doesn't get a hug too who knows who he might decide to eat once the chicken has vanished.....

Have a great trip,

Dave and Lesley.


----------



## cabby

Have a great trip you all, it is about time you made it. May all the miles be good ones.

cabby


----------



## tugboat

tugboat said:


> I fainted when I read that. I've only just come round and I'm feeling a bit woozey.


I'm feeling a lot better this morning, thanks for asking, Sandra. A large dose of brain bleach at bedtime seems to have helped!>


----------



## suedew

Great to hear that you are finally on your trip. Hugs to all when are you due back? Might manage to catch up with you on our way home.
Sue


----------



## jiwawa

Glad to hear you're well on the way!!


----------



## barryd

Glad to hear you got away at last Sandra and Albert. Where are you heading? I think you said Spain originally. We are still on the Cote A'zur in Provence. Been here over a month now.  Considering Spain for October now but just dont know. 

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## JanHank

Just caught up with you Sandra, so pleased you´ve made it and hope Albert arm keeps improving.
We´ve had visitors frome UK for a few days so I´ve been playing truent :grin2:
Looking forward to reading your story, I´m sure Shadow will calm down when you do.

Jan


----------



## Christine600

barryd said:


> Considering Spain for October now but just dont know.


Spain is Huge! :grin2:


----------



## barryd

Christine600 said:


> Spain is Huge! :grin2:


Doesn't look very big on the map. 

I'll just look for a big black dog on the back of a Scooter. Should be easy enough to find.


----------



## Penquin

We did Eastern Spain to Malaga a couple of years ago in October and early November - I made the mistake of only taking one pair of long trousers and lots of shorts.... but soon rectified that in Malaga with some superb jeans at ridiculously low prices.....

Spain is MUCH cheaper than France - and the quality is high, we only paid for an aire once and that was a private one with EHU and WiFi and an excellent restaurant nearby (once we found the aire at the bottom of a small road.....)

The only problem we had was three days of heavy rain with lots of flooded roads but everything was easy to find and we did nt pay for any motorways at all.....

Great trip which we enjoyed,

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Italy? Spain?

Can't decide?

Get a grip General Vision! Call an 'O' Group.

We are always here to advise you 'where to go' - aren't we lads?

[Pssst! Pyrenees was getting a bit chilly above 1200m and sun not above mountain till 1000 - suggest you approach Spain via Perpignan, if you can find it on your 'small' map]

Signed: Pyrenees 'expert' [Ever since Barry gave us steers to all the best places, and his recommendations were spot on; at least for Aire and wildcampers like they and us.]

Geoff and Basia


----------



## aldra

well,update
if things can go wrong they will
Mifi on contract with 3,Dam thing won't work, needs a password which i don't know

help on line but we haven't been able to get on line

battery died completely so sat in the garage all day yesterday waiting for a new one to be 
delivered 

alberts phone stopped working, won't even ring the free number for help, i think its capped meantto change it 3 but didn't get round to it

at present on an ASCI site StJean de Luz
and its raining

so much for Southern France

came on the toll roads from Bordeaux,couldn't understand them, do youpay going on orcoming off
we payed 3 times
toll rd newbies

sandra and albert


----------



## barryd

Sounds about right Sandra. Nobody said motorhoming was trouble free. Just look at our trail of disasters each year!!! 

I did reply to your text but not sure if you got it or how you even sent it to be honest. 

We spent a week up at col d'Ibardin last September and all around the area you are at now and it was superb. Aires free up there by the way about 6 miles up the hill from where you are now. Its officially in Spain (on the border) and there are loads of Spanish shops, great views and walks. No services.

Hope you get everything sorted soon. IF I Can help let me know.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> came on the toll roads from Bordeaux,couldn't understand them, do youpay going on orcoming off
> we payed 3 times
> toll rd newbies
> 
> sandra and albert


The toll roads I have tried in France have a ticket which you get when driving on and then you pay driving off.

Hope you get the battery and mifi sorted! :smile2:


----------



## bigtree

Just as well you didn't get to southern France earlier as it was raining so we headed into Spain and it still rained.Was nice this morning here at Peniscola but by the afternoon we had another storm,tomorrow to be nice though.All the campsites here have what is called stop and go which means cheap rates for motorhomes but still all the campsite facilities.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Sandra glad to see that you got away but sorry to read that you've had problems. I think Barry has infected this site as everyone seems to be reporting problems with their vans!

With your MiFi can you connect it directly to your laptop via a usb cable.
Turn on the MiF.i
Open your browser (Google?) on your laptop.
Type 102.168.1.1 in the address bar at the top of the page.
This should now connect you to your MiFi and give you access to the administration pages.
Password should be Admin if it is requested.
Go through the pages until you find the relevant section and reset your password.

I have had to reset mine a couple of times and I am not computer literate.

Hopefully this might help. If not go to plan B which is 
Open bottle of wine and download into large glass. 
Raise to mouth and drain 
Reset to previous level
Repeat process.

Good luck and best wishes
Terry


----------



## jiwawa

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Hopefully this might help. If not go to plan B which is
> Open bottle of wine and download into large glass.
> Raise to mouth and drain
> Reset to previous level
> Repeat process.


Yes, that always helps!

TBH Sandra, the disasters make the best stories afterwards - I speak from plenty experience!! So hang on in there - it _will _get better, and hopefully Geriatric's advice will solve one of your problems.

And if you can get online, you can probably find info to solve some of the others.

Good luck!


----------



## peejay

aldra said:


> came on the toll roads from Bordeaux,couldn't understand them, do youpay going on orcoming off
> we payed 3 times
> toll rd newbies
> 
> sandra and albert


Sandra,

On that stretch south of Bordeaux you pay at each tollbooth for the stretch you're about to cover so there are no tickets involved.

If you want to avoid the first two you can leave at j18, do a dogleg via Moustey and Pissos and come back on at j17 to miss that tollbooth, then do similar at j12 via Dax and come back on at j9 or j8,saves a few pennies if you're not in a rush.

Some nice stopovers on those detours if you're coming back that way, give us a shout if you need info on them.

Signed, Norfolk tightwad. :lol:

Pete


----------



## barryd

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Sandra glad to see that you got away but sorry to read that you've had problems. I think Barry has infected this site as everyone seems to be reporting problems with their vans!
> 
> With your MiFi can you connect it directly to your laptop via a usb cable.
> Turn on the MiF.i
> Open your browser (Google?) on your laptop.
> Type 102.168.1.1 in the address bar at the top of the page.
> This should now connect you to your MiFi and give you access to the administration pages.
> Password should be Admin if it is requested.
> Go through the pages until you find the relevant section and reset your password.
> 
> I have had to reset mine a couple of times and I am not computer literate.
> 
> Hopefully this might help. If not go to plan B which is
> Open bottle of wine and download into large glass.
> Raise to mouth and drain
> Reset to previous level
> Repeat process.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes
> Terry


Coooo! Ark at Mr Computer Geek!

Do you wanna job?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

barryd said:


> Coooo! Ark at Mr Computer Geek!
> 
> Do you wanna job?


Does this involve you setting up in my house and then drinking all my booze?


----------



## aldra

We will try that later, I am on a 10

Heading now for Malaga region, no idea where we are following the sat nav

Will find somewhere to stay on route

Hopefully somewhere were we can spend a few days without travelling
Stopped at a rest stop for lunch, must be a transport cafe, I'm the only female the rest are lorry drivers 

Ordered the plate of the day couldn't manage it though so the dog is on a chicken takeaway, the starter was enough for me 

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Bet Shadow was really upset about that!


----------



## aldra

Now camping de Haro

Walking distance to the town of Haro which is supposed to be lovely

Will stay a few days as we are both stressed about the phone etc

Think we have managed to reconnect to Mifi using the password Admin, thanks GBP, haven't managed to change it though

Catch you all tomorrow, I'm paying for wifi on the campsite!!!

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Now camping de Haro

Walking distance to the town of Haro which is supposed to be lovely

Will stay a few days as we are both stressed about the phone etc

Think we have managed to reconnect to Mifi using the password Admin, thanks GBP, haven't managed to change it though

Catch you all tomorrow, I'm paying for wifi on the campsite!!!

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

You're getting there Sandra - a little bit at a time!


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Sandra and Albert

Mrs Been has been there! Nice spot! 

I'm staying over at Manairport - flying to Geneva tomorrow for a week at Leysin before my trip to the good old RSA. 

Weather's been luvly this week. If you'd been home I'd have visited you today. Instead did The Lowry. What an interesting artist. So many incongruities in his work. 

I really enjoyed the trip on the Metrolink... and so cheap!

Enjoy your trip and take care in Spain. There are some skelums there - be alert. (BTW. Lerts have more fun!)

Love to Albert and a get well kiss for his arm.


----------



## barryd

Blimey Sandra your getting a bit of a wiggle on. I left in July and havent got to Spain yet. 

Glad your getting stuff sorted. Slow down and have a rest, your making me feel tired.


----------



## HermanHymer

God help Spain, if you lot get together...LOL


----------



## aldra

We are staying put for a few days now

Blue sky and sunshine 

Worried about having no phone though, Albert must have misunderstood his package, last time we just puta cap on roaming but that was a long time ago

Still annoyed we can't connect with the tesco free call service to see if anything can be done

Any suggestions as to what we can do, wondered if we could apply on line to three and have a SIM card sent here? 
At least we can receive iPhone messages on the I Mac

I see the migrants are at it again on the tunnel
Barry we planned to do Spain this time, so came straight down
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sandra just use the Mifi using admin as the password mine is working fine.
Perhaps you can buy a local SIM card when you get to a town. A phone shop should be able to help.


----------



## barryd

What about a Toggle sim Sandra? Thats all Ive been using all summer. Incoming calls are free in Toggle countries like Spain and France and outgoing is 3p a minute. I think Addie from Motorhomewifi did provide them and he is a member on here www.motorhomewifi.com

I could email him if you like and see if he can send you one to a site. If he can I could give him your contact details or give you his number etc.

Otherwise a local sim as suggested. There must be a way to sort out your current issue though.

http://www.motorhomewifi.com/product/toggle-sim-card-free-incoming-calls-abroad/

Says he delivers to Europe and campsites. Hes yer man really.

EDIT: Weather is foul here today on Etang de Berre just up from Marseilles.


----------



## aldra

Get over here to Spain Barry
How long have you got left??

Weather beautiful here at Haro, going to do some exploring on the bike

Is a toggle sim easy to use

Remember we are thick!!

Note Addie has 3sims too

Will check how long post take to Haro at the campsite

Whatsizesim card for IPhone 5 ???

Someone has locked our house keys from the key box in the house so no one can get in to the house
Granddaughter desperate for money to fund her trip to Amsterdam from Switzerland, she has no spends
Think I may not bother with the phone or Internet and sod the family!!!!!!!
Sandra


----------



## barryd

If you get in touch with Addie he will sort you out the right sim for an iphone 5. Think its a nano. Or if thats too much hassle you could always just take your phone to a local phone shop, get a pre paid sim, get them to fit it and show you it working then I guess you can just use that and give the number to home but it will probably work out more costly for them to call you on.

The reason I mentioned toggle is that if someone calls you from the UK its free for them if they are on contract, basically the same cost as calling at home.

Cant remember if it was a hassle to set up. I tried calling you earlier, presumably on the phone thats not working? Im a little confused as to whats working and what isnt.


----------



## javea

Sandra,

Toggle is extremely good but bearing in mind the unreliability of the Spanish postal service it would be a lot easier for you to go to a local,phone shop and get a MasMovil SIM card. Their rates are very reasonable.

SIM card size will depend on the age of your iPhone, latest ones nano but previous ones are micro. The shop will sort that for you.

Mike


----------



## barryd

Sandra. I think Mikes suggestion is a better one. Just do that and get someone else to get you going again.

We are still undecided about Spain. Back early November. Mind you today's weather has been horrendous near Marsailles. Massive storm, lightning, rain and wind. 

Forecast looks ok ish for the next few days. We are slowly edging west and south so you never know.


----------



## Littlebt

Hello,
Regarding your 3 Sim problem, select the Carrier on your device Phone/Tablet if you've got it on Aotomatic to select the Carrier switch it to manual, once it has searched hopefully Orange will be one what's shown,select Orange and it should work.

I'm currently south of Estepona if you need assistance,shout.


----------



## aldra

Didn't work Littbt

Not worried we will manage

We can get and send messages via the Apple Mac to those who have iPhones 

Another hurdle overcome today

First time Albert has had a pillion passenger on the scooter

First time I'd been a pillion passenger

It went ok if prising my hands off the hand holds is ignored!!!

Not yet feeling secure getting on and off

But we have done it
Now worrying if we have an accident who will know Shadow is locked in the van
I'm an expert worrier 
I could give lessons
Sandra


----------



## barryd

Stop worrying and get out and enjoy that bike! You could give someone on the aire or site a key to Shadows garage. Maybe get them one of those padded jackets the coppers use or a suit if armour though. 

When stationery I find if I lean right forward mrs d can get off easily.

Maybe practice on some quiet roads until you feel more confident and relaxed.

Done 2400 miles on the scooter on this trip which is 200 more than the van so far. 

Enjoy the scooter and relax!!!!


----------



## aldra

Well he'll try it

If not I'm coming with you

Do you put the side stand on??

I think I'll just divorce him

Come on Michelle I need your help
Sandra


----------



## suedew

Hi Sandra where are you now ? We have been out on the bike a couple of times I am still getting used to it. Getting on is fine but getting off is a struggle


----------



## aldra

Well our adorable grandson 

Has left our keys from the key safe in the house

Our daughter has got a locksmith

So we are paying because she shouldn't , she can't afford it as a single mum

We need to strangle grandson 3

Although he is fourteen 
And 6 ft 1 
We may need ladders to reach him

Is it only us that have these problems 
I am getting paranoid 

Maybe

Aldra


----------



## bigtree

Yeah,tell us where you are and where you are going?


----------



## tugboat

Sandra, if you're a bit wobbly on the scoot, just put your arms round Albert and hold on tight. You know you want to.


----------



## aldra

Well we are now £100 + poorer
But at least they can get in the house

Including our cleaner who will or maybe not clean

She will check and water plants

And rush to make it presentable before we return 

And we will pay her her weekly rate times the weeks we are away

It's called life

And she will continue to brighten our lives with her saga of misadventures
And what the hell

She will have christmasmoney, I will have dirty windows that she didn't clean
And I will have a friend who will come at a moments notice to help me out when I need her
Seems cheap at the price

Aldra


----------



## aldra

We are about 30 miles north of Madrid 

CampingPico de la miel
La Cabrera

18E

Not sure how to describe it, the showers are hot, everything else is cold

We are alone on the campervan area

Which seems a bit run down

Shadow loves it as he can be free
Cats roaming and as Albert says 

Maybe we don't need to throw a ball for him to chase the cats will do
Only joking
Had chicken and scraped the remains were the cats can get them
Traveling on to Malaga tomorrow

We haven't explored much so far

Hoping when we get to Malaga 

We wil settle for a few weeks and explore the region
Aldra


----------



## barryd

Hi Sandra

Have you been out on that bike yet or not? 

Creeping slowly towards Spain but if we do I doubt we will get as far as Malaga.

If we go it will be down the eastern coast around Barcelona and south toward Valencia ad Murcia.

It just seems impossible for us to move the van very far. A tortoise probably covers more miles than we have In the last 6 weeks. 

Hope you all have a great time. Ride careful!


----------



## aldra

Been out once Barry

Survived it

Will get better

I'm hoping we will put down roots at Malaga 

I'll relax on the scooter

And we will stay put for several weeks 

It's just a matter of learning to trust him in a new area

Sandra


----------



## aldra

We are now in Torra Del Mara

Shattered after a 370 mile drive

Which we don't do

Will search out Margaret (Mees) tomorrow

Tonight we are just too tired
But we may well enjoy this site

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

Delighted for you Aldra - that was some drive!

Relax and enjoy.


----------



## MEES

Welcome good to see you both and shadow this morning


----------



## barryd

Thats great news Sandra. The bad news is we are on our way to Spain now as well.









Dont worry though as I doubt we will get that far. I suspect once I run out of cheese and Leffe it will be back over the Pyrenees.


----------



## bigtree

Calpe is pretty chocka,we moved down to Mazarron yesterday to see a bit more of Spain.Been given plenty tips for places to wild camp down here,so going out on the bike today to have a look.


----------



## barryd

bigtree said:


> Calpe is pretty chocka,we moved down to Mazarron yesterday to see a bit more of Spain.Been given plenty tips for places to wild camp down here,so going out on the bike today to have a look.


We might be heading that way soon. If you find anything nice then let us know please.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> We might be heading that way soon. If you find anything nice then let us know please.


'Bigtree'

Be careful! He has a guitar and a big amplifier which is controlled in direct proportion to the amount of Leffe beer he drinks.

If he rolls up(assuming you are stupid enough to tell him where) you have 3 options

1 Move

2 Blow the EHU

3 Drink the beer before he has a chance.

[This was a Motorhome Fruitcakes answer - Barry is OK by my book, but what do I know?]

Geoff


----------



## zoro

Barryd
We are at Calpe now and yes its busy.
Maybe the Oktoberfest beer festival has something to do with it.
Let me know if you are in the area we are hear for at least another week

Steve


----------



## aldra

We are staying put now till the end of October, if all stays well with Albert 

I think it's the fiesta this weekend or week

Will get some practise on the bike

Can we hold our tunnel ticket ?

If so how?

If so we may try for a dog cabin from Santander before we leave

Swimming in the pool yesterday evening, not bad warmth wise, I used to swim 20 lengths a day, struggled to do five
Still should improve if I keep it up here
Sandra


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> 'Bigtree'
> 
> Be careful! He has a guitar and a big amplifier which is controlled in direct proportion to the amount of Leffe beer he drinks.
> 
> If he rolls up(assuming you are stupid enough to tell him where) you have 3 options
> 
> 1 Move
> 
> 2 Blow the EHU
> 
> 3 Drink the beer before he has a chance.
> 
> [This was a Motorhome Fruitcakes answer - Barry is OK by my book, but what do I know?]
> 
> Geoff


Get lost Captain Over! That Amplifier is flaming well useful on busy Aires. Its like a blast effect for clearing vans to get your own space. Bigtree may need to employ my services by the sound of it. 



zoro said:


> Barryd
> We are at Calpe now and yes its busy.
> Maybe the Oktoberfest beer festival has something to do with it.
> Let me know if you are in the area we are hear for at least another week
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve.

Just rolled into the free Aire at Sant Feliu de Guixols north of Barcelona this morning and its pretty chocka. Cant believe it.

Looks like some good rides on the bike along the cliff tops and the weather is a sunny 25c today. If the Aires are all like this though Im not sure how long I will last.

Are there any decent sites further south with plenty of space and no or very few trees? Ive got an ACSI book and would hope that some of the winter ones are not all like rain forests like France?

Ive come prepared for it to be busy and expect the aires to be naff but hopefully we may find some quiet spots with a bit of breathing room.

Free wifi straight away from the Aire so thats also a bonus.

Sorry for hijacking your thread Sandra. Hope you and Albert have a great time as you certainly have earned it. 

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## bigtree

Barry,Going to this wild spot tomorrow,37.534717, -1.372237. About 6 vans and a 5 minute walk along to a sandy beach plus the village has a shop for bread. Fed up with being crammed in here at Mazarron.Will be back at Calpe on the Mediteranneo camper park on the 22nd.Hope you and Albert have a good time and will catch up with you both some other time.

Trev.


----------



## aldra

Barry

No one canhighjack my thread

Especially not you
It's a trip to Spain 

Anyone's trip to Spain at the moment is interesting

I'm staying put

Let's hear from you lot who are moving around
Bought some sea shoes

The beach is black sand and gravel

Not a chance my delicate feet could reach the sea
Now I can and me and shadow will try a swim tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Cheers Bigtree. Will try and streetview that later as the wifi here is rubbish.

Had a great day up on the Costa Brava. If anyone with a bike finds themselves up here then the road between Sant Feliu de Guixols and Tossa de Mar will blow you away, its stunning.. Done a few Corniche coastal cliff roads on this trip including all the ones around Monaco, Nice, Cannes and St Tropez and this was the most enjoyable. Very scenic, green mountains on one side and fantastic vistas down to the sea and coves below. Superb sunny day and the twists and turns were fantastic. Hardly any traffic which is something Monaco could never boast and Tossa de Mar where Michelle went when she was a child was delightful.

It went downhill after that though. The resorts further down the Costa Brava like Lloret De Mar and Blanes are rotten. Lloret is full of Brits on the Pish types (dont you dare







) but everywhere is busy.

Finished the day off down the pub back at Feliu. All in all a great start but Im still not convinced. Would like to get away from the tourist places as we head south but dont know where to go.


----------



## aldra

I think this place is definately touristy

Off season not so much

But the hound from hell requires two long walks a day

Or one walk and a good swim

And here we can swim in the pool or the sea

Hopefully a few hours on the bike whilst he rests in an air con van

It's all compromise

Sandra


----------



## bigtree

barryd said:


> Cheers Bigtree. Will try and streetview that later as the wifi here is rubbish.
> 
> Had a great day up on the Costa Brava. If anyone with a bike finds themselves up here then the road between Sant Feliu de Guixols and Tossa de Mar will blow you away, its stunning.. Done a few Corniche coastal cliff roads on this trip including all the ones around Monaco, Nice, Cannes and St Tropez and this was the most enjoyable. Very scenic, green mountains on one side and fantastic vistas down to the sea and coves below. Superb sunny day and the twists and turns were fantastic. Hardly any traffic which is something Monaco could never boast and Tossa de Mar where Michelle went when she was a child was delightful.
> 
> It went downhill after that though. The resorts further down the Costa Brava like Lloret De Mar and Blanes are rotten. Lloret is full of Brits on the Pish types (dont you dare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but everywhere is busy.
> 
> Finished the day off down the pub back at Feliu. All in all a great start but Im still not convinced. Would like to get away from the tourist places as we head south but dont know where to go.


Did that road a few years ago on I think a Yamaha R6,nice 'n twisty.


----------



## jiwawa

Aldra, you ask can you hold your tunnel ticket. As far as I'm aware you can put it off for a year. I believe you can log on to their website to see your tickets and hopefully do it from there? 

We delayed an outgoing ticket but had to lose it after the year was up (that may have been because it was bought mostly with Tesco coupons). 

If you can't actually change it online you will at least find a phone number - they're always very helpful.


----------



## barryd

Would love to see some pics of Shadow in the sea Sandra with you looking all saucy on the beach in the foreground in your bikini. As it's clear we are not going to get there its the least you can do. 

Been up in the Volcanos in the mountains this morning in Catalonia really early and it was flaming freezing! Sunny but cold. Michelle still insists that we wear shorts as it's still summer and we are abroad  but we had plenty of funny looks by the locals. On a big grassy aire now with ehu and all services and wifi for seven quid. Only us here. 

I'm enjoying Soain but will have to nip back to France soon as I'm running out of cheese.


----------



## bigtree

Where is the aire you are at barry? Have you tried the Viejo or Manchego cheese,i'm totally converted to them .


----------



## barryd

bigtree said:


> Where is the aire you are at barry? Have you tried the Viejo or Manchego cheese,i'm totally converted to them .


Just near Figrures way up in Catalonia. Here. 42.3059° 2.97588°

Its a bit of an odd place. Big CL type field with one or two motorhomes and caravans stored on it along with a few ancient looking 50's trucks.

There is a shower and loo as well as hookup etc and a huge house made of bricks which looks like it was never finished. 

Owners are nice and friendly and the old man keeps coming up to ask if we are Ok. 

This morning I opened the blind after a heavy night around 9:30am and there he was smiling through the flaming window asking if we were Ok. I nearly had a heart attack. 

Nothing going on here and they seem to disappear all day. I quite like it here though but I think we may have to head back to France. It looks like I might have to be back home now early November and at the rate we go it will take that long to get there.

To be fair I have only tried a few Spanish Cheeses in the past but they all tasted rotten. Ill give them a go.


----------



## bigtree

We have landed at Marjal,an 18€ ACSI site.Nice site but well away from the beach or town and we are pitched next to French Barry,he has his guitar out just now during siesta time.:wink2:


----------



## barryd

bigtree said:


> We have landed at Marjal,an 18€ ACSI site.Nice site but well away from the beach or town and we are pitched next to French Barry,he has his guitar out just now during siesta time.:wink2:


Top man! Here I am in a field with nobody else here and I've not had a chance to play mine. We have good wifi here so Mrs D has been catching up with British TV dross.


----------



## rosalan

Having spent a couple of weeks in Torre Del Mar at the end of September, I am quite envious of the climate you are enjoying. An interesting Aire (not quite free) if you return via the coast, is in Almerimar, just south of Almeria.
It is great to hear that you have got away at last and exploring Spain. We had a shock when we got back to France where you have to pay real money for a beer and don't get a Tapas thrown in.
Enjoy it all and have fun.
Alan


----------



## aldra

The weather is lovely

Been out today on the scooter

30 mile round trip which I managed without shaking so I'm very pleased

Didn't get to the caves as we had a drink in Nerja, a lovely little town

They were having a dog show

Had the hound from hell been with us he would have won!!!!!

Met a lovely Welsh couple who lived there

Spent to long chatting, invited to come too their home when we return

Had to get back to said hound, reclining in comfort in air con van

He couldn't swim this evening, the sea was rough, and he swims out towards the horizenbefore he turns back

One day he will swim off into the sunset
I'm just pleased I can now get on and off the scooter easily

And am not shaking and tense with fear

Ihold on to his love handles

And occasionally onto grandads third tit under his arm as our older grandkids call it

No respect the young of today!,
Left after surgery when they had to drain off 1300 mil of fluid from there following an op

It doesn't help he has a mole right in the middle of it

But he is unique
Aldra


----------



## barryd

Great post Sandra and so pleased to hear about you all enjoying yourselves at long last. I really hope you get to enjoy and relax on that scooter as they are so much fun and as you will discover opens up a whole new element and freedom to your trips.

We are near Perpignan now where there was a Palestinian Demonstration yesterday and a massive Student Egg and flour bomb fight in the main square. Great fun! 

Weather is rubbish here today but forecast is good the rest of the week. 

Michelle reckons our new Honda is much easier to get on and off and its the smaller version of the one you have. I Think we are approaching 3000 miles on the bike on this trip and I even managed to do my own oil change the other day with the help of the Tugboat Motorcycle repair hotline of course. Nobody has heard anything from him since as I think he had to go and lie down in a dark room for a while after the 15th call. 

Would love to see some pics and more reports of your adventures.


----------



## aldra

We haven't really done much this holiday Barry 

Was a long drive down and I doubt we would do it again, but it's a new experience being stationary for so long, usually we stay for a week at places like Venice or Rome 

I'm going to try for a dog cabin and come back via Santander if we can,but if not we will change the tunnel ticket to match the speed we travel back so there is no rush

Might be interesting to see France in the winter, as long as we are back in time for Christmas prep

The weather is good, still very warm, it's protected by the mountains
Plenty of people swimming in the sea, or sunbathing on the beach
I think we will get some rain today though

Sandra


----------



## barryd

That was one of the reasons we gave up around The Costa Brava and turned around Sandra. I cant be doing with long drives. 

Done 63 miles today in the van and thats a bit of a Marathon for us.

If I had more time I would give southern Spain a go. Costa Brava and Catalonia where lovely (well not all of it)


----------



## listerdiesel

Northern Spain, Logrono etc is nice at this time of year and plenty of Rioja red wine to buy 

We've stayed at Camping Navarette a few times, outside the village and fairly quiet this time of year.

Peter


----------



## barryd

listerdiesel said:


> Northern Spain, Logrono etc is nice at this time of year and plenty of Rioja red wine to buy
> 
> We've stayed at Camping Navarette a few times, outside the village and fairly quiet this time of year.
> 
> Peter


After seeing parts of Catalonia and Costa Brava Im tempted to come back and your not the first person to mention that part of Spain but I think for both you probably need to time it right for the weather. I bet September or June are good months.

The only issue I have in the short time we spent there is finding decent spots to stay over. I would rather not use campsites and nice Aires or wild spots that compare to the ones we are used to in France are harder to come by. Or so it seems. Ill come back though for definite.

The Spanish we came across were really friendly, the drivers very courteous and sensible and there are some cracking places to see.

That reminds me, I must post about the Aire we spent the last two nights on not far south of the border as it would be ideal for those heading north or south. Great spot.


----------



## suedew

Heading for Cambrils tomorrow to join up with the friends we set off with. in Oliva now have had an interesting trip with the KTM am sure John polishes seat before I get on in the hope he will lose me


----------



## aldra

The calm Mediterranean Sea was actually quite wild today

We kept Shadow on his lead
Although he paddled in the shallow waves 
Didn't look to enthusiastic about the high waves
He would have risked if we had thrown a stick 

But we wouldn't 

Nothing exciting today
A walk along the beach with the magnificent mountains forming a backdrop

It really is a "packaged holiday"
But it could be exactly what we needed
The days go so quickly
The hound is contented 
We tend to cook
Unwilling to leave him alone in the evening
We allow ourselves a four hour window mid day to leave him after a good walk, or swim
Back in time for another walk and swim
And he rests in an air con van
It's how it is when you travel with a MHF hound from Hell

We are having steak, onions, tomatoes, potatoes, peppers and green beans in garlic and tomatoes
With olive oil and lemon
We will survive

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

... and thrive on menus like that! Sounds like you're relaxing and enjoying yourselves. Have fun.

Love Viv


----------



## barryd

Shadow would have like these two Sandra.

These were the owners of our last French Passion type Aire last night. Le Petite Blanc Grump and Le Petite Noir Grump.










Having heard about the reputation of the Spanish Rozzers I also came up with a great plan to avoid their attention by disguising our scooter as a Police bike.


----------



## bigtree

suedew said:


> Heading for Cambrils tomorrow to join up with the friends we set off with. in Oliva now have had an interesting trip with the KTM am sure John polishes seat before I get on in the hope he will lose me


You must have passed us somewhere coming up through Spain Sue,would have been good to have had a KTM meet.:wink2:


----------



## rosalan

Sandra, before leaving the area of Torre. if you are still there, do try out some of the Tapas bars, the prices and variety can be really enjoyable. Amongst others we used the bar opposite Mercadona on the south edge of the town. where the staff were very upbeat and friendly and everything was inexpensive although their Churrios were 'instant' and cooked in a microwave. Alan


----------



## aldra

Will do Alan, we are not leaving torre yet

Barry, looking good my lovely

Where are you now Trevor?

A fierce thunderstorm last night here, no doubt that explains the wild sea yesterday 

Still warm

Sandra


----------



## bigtree

Hi Sandra,
We are just leaving Marjal,Guardamar and are going up the road to Benidorm for 3 nights.:surprise:Then going to have about 3 weeks at Calpe on Mediteranneo camper stop.


----------



## aldra

We are toying with leaving

But today has been wet

Have a couple of bike rides we would like to do

And the days pass

Whilst we do nothing except walk and swim the hound a couple of times a day
Cook a lovely evening meal

A nice late breakfast

Drink wine
And just read and chill

Sandra


----------



## suedew

bigtree said:


> You must have passed us somewhere coming up through Spain Sue,would have been good to have had a KTM meet.:wink2:


Have waved at every Frankia we have seen just in case another KTM 690 At Oliva too. now qt Cambrils need I found on Andorran if you have any please pm or text. Sorry to have missed you


----------



## aldra

We have finally decided to uproot ourselves and travel on
Monday

So we are in torre del mare

Thinking of carrying on up the coast possibally to Calpe 

Trevor found the Calpe aire but it was a different name???

Any suggestions ?
The sea isn't so important as Albert's arm is infected again so he can't go in

Bought antibiotics at the chemist so hopefully it will clear
But would like to meet with Trevor and Lil again

( and save us a trip to Scotland----only joking about Scotland )

Can't decide yet which way through France but watching Barry's thread

We need to move we are growing roots

Haven't really done justice to the scooter
But hey it's the first time, and I'm not so anxious now

And we can't sail into the sunset for hours on end

We have the H from Hell

And my hip joints need a break after about 15 miles
Chilling has been good though

The days just vanish, two long walks and swim for the hound

Sandra


----------



## rosalan

There are now a couple of Aires in Calpe. The most popular one is between Aldi and Lidles. Physically about 5 minutes from the sea from and directly back away from the sea on the hillside. If you find a large Mercadona, you are not too far away.
There was nothing wrong with simply spending time where you have been. Far from wasting time, it is enjoying time. If you were at home you would always be finding things that must be done. Enjoy every minute!
Alan


----------



## aldra

Had our tapas Alan 

Where you suggested

Asked for five

Gave us five each plus a salad!,

11E 

+ 3 beers, San Migal 17 E
Great and the H from Hell enjoyed the sausages I couldn't eat 
I was just too full

And such a delightful host

I told them friends from England recommended them 

And they were well pleased

Sandra


----------



## barryd

You should contact Cookie (you will know them  on Fruitcakes. There are several threads about Spain. Cookie is deliberately posting fantastic spots he has found just to rub it in that I left Spain having only got as far as the Costa Brava. 

Here is one http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/thread/9189/bazza

Your a Fruitcake send them a pm.

I think there are a few others but I can't find them on my mobile and mrs d has pinched my laptop to watch bloody corrie and goggle box.

Hope Alberts infection clears up soon and you
Carry on enjoying the trip and that bike!!'


----------



## tugboat

Enjoying your updates, Sandra. Sorry to hear about the new infection, but it sounds like you and Albert are properly chilled out. Wish I'd been there for that meal! I might have to stalk you on your next trip.


----------



## HermanHymer

Just posting separately an email I received from Odissea aire in Calpe.


----------



## aldra

It's looking better 

So hopefully the antibiotics are helping

Decisions 

Shall we do the coast or visit Cadiz and Seville ?

Tomorow we visit Malaga


I hope my hips will stand the Scooter ride

Sandra 
.


----------



## aldra

It's looking better 

So hopefully the antibiotics are helping

Decisions 

Shall we do the coast or visit Cadiz and Seville ?

Tomorow we visit Malaga


I hope my hips will stand the Scooter ride

Sandra 
.


----------



## MEES

Just take an extra Ibruprofin.
Call for a map
Lunch at el Pimpe highly recommended


----------



## aldra

Ibroprofin taken

About to retire 

Dam it Margaret , you are just up the road

2mins a way

Tired now
The hound from hell is tired too
He's run 5 miles and swum in the med

Tomorrow is another day

Albert's arm infection looks to be improving with the antibiotics

Goodnight all

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Glad to hear Alberts on the mend Sandra.


----------



## aldra

Trip to Malaga today

The port is magnificent, the cathedral magnificent

The Roman amphitheatre great, The fortifications we would have loved

But the rough pebbled pathways were beyond our knees capability by that point

We could have parked the scooter much nearer we found out later, but we had walked all round the port to get there so said knees were done for

Watched a drummer play on 4 plastic buckets, two single cymbals flat on the ground and a piece of pipe also onthe ground

He was unbelievable, the other guy played guitar and sang
They did alleluia , unmissable
Sandra


----------



## cabby

It is those funny little things that make the day don't they. Glad you are both enjoying a relaxing time at last.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Well the rain in Spain has left the plain

The roadways on the site are flooded, it's thrown it down all night and still raining now

Everywhere saturated so not much chance of packing up today unless it brightens up

It may as it's thundering so may be now a storm
Maybe??

Sandra


----------



## bigtree

This is where we are Sandra,
http://mediterraneocamper.com/es/
Probably staying until the 12th of November,if you are definitely coming message me and i will book a pitch.

Trevor.


----------



## aldra

Trevor we will be leaving wed

Would have left tomorrow but the weather today was horrendous so couldnt sort out the outside

Not sure how long it will take 

So we will take our chances

But contact you as we get nearer

Sandra and Albert


----------



## bigtree

A wee bit overcast today but warm amd the rest of the week has to be good.

Trev.


----------



## aldra

We are on a small campsite right on the beach

Not far from Almeria

la garrotte pg 523 ASCI 16 E

Will post a photo tomorrow

We will stay a couple of nights as we fancy a look at Almeria

Will take the scooter in tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## suedew

glad to hear you are having a good time. we are now 6 days from home weather cooling down in France, finally had to put jeans on and dig out my socks. tried to post picture failed miserably of site not socks 
sue


----------



## aldra

View from van


----------



## aldra

Just had a quick swim in said sea

Emphasise quick

It was full of stinging jelly fish


Aparently it depends on the wind

Didn't notice them till i sarted stinging 

Like nettle stings , so they are prob good for you

I'll check next time though
A beautiful day of full sun

Not a Lot of dog walking area, it's a cove 

So the hound from hell has to swim for exercise 

He's not complaining 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra

Shame on you -exposing the HFH to stinging jellyfish - imagine if he bites a few?:surprise:

I shall alert the RSPCA to meet you on arrival in UK - please keep us posted about your route:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## veevee

In Australia where they have killer jellyfish they site containers of vinegar on the beach at intervals, may be worth a try?


----------



## HermanHymer

We sometimes have bluebottles in the surf in SA, small ones with tails about a metre long that wrap around your arms and legs, depends on which way the wind is blowing. Camphorated oil reduces the rather painful sting.


----------



## aldra

That sounds bad Viv 

These look a lot like bits of seaweed, easy to detect once you know they are there

Apparently not there all the time, wind dependant

As I say a bit like nettle sting, so not that bad

Just watching the sunrise through the front window of the van

Vinegar would no doubt do it but as I say it wasn't painful enough to need anything
Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are sitting in hot sunshine at 10 am at Torre del mar.
We set off home on Sunday
Will miss all this relaxation but can't wait to see the kids again 
Margaret


----------



## suedew

we are also homeward bound, just been reminded it is 3 more sleeps till the ferry. brilliant sunshine and a view of a very small lake. also looking forward to seeing family again. safe travels everyone.


----------



## barryd

Best thing for Jelly fish stings (well not ones that are like nettles) is to pee on them. No really! Although its probably easier depending on where you get stung if someone else does it (hopefully someone you know reasonably well).

Looks nice in the photo Sandra. Has the weather improved then? We are in the Dordogne now and its been lovely. Low 20's with a high of 24c for Bergerac tomorrow but its cool in the morning. Went up to E'lecerc this morning in Sarlat on the bike to get a tyre at 8am and it was freeeeeezing (no gloves!) but was out sunbathing in shorts a few hours later.

I tried to call and text you the other day, either you didnt get it or im on your ignore list.


----------



## aldra

You are never on myignorelist

Michelewilling im going to marry you

However

Today

Went from the campsite

Up to the main road 

And fell off the bike

The Camber was such he couldn't hold it

So much for trusting him 

However went on with my heart beating in panic every time we stopped 

Hurt everything 
Then then found ourselves through one way streets

Found the cathedral

5 E each

Not pleased, the descriptions all in Spanish , and not that much to see

Found the road up to the fortress

And no way was I going up there on a scooter
Still this site is idillic 

Albert swam

The waves knocked him over 3 times

And jelly fish stung him twice

It's what you get

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Oh Bugger!!! Sorry to hear about your fall. Are you both ok? 

Its going to really knock your confidence but you did right to get back on. When we had our prang in Luxembourg in July Michelle was quite nervous for some time afterwards and she is a scooter Veteran but that feeling doesnt last long and hopefully you will soon relax more.

I assume unlike us you were not wearing shorts and flip flops!  

I really hope you can carry on and start enjoying the bike and your not too bruised and battered!


----------



## aldra

We were completely stopped Barry 

At the top of the campsite road

Albert hadn't allowed for the camber and couldn't hold the bike as it toppled over 

Another learning curve!!!

The weather is magnificent, warm even early morning, hot by late morning,cooler but warm evenings

Moving on today heading towards Calpe
About 100k towards it
Will check the phone for your text

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps had we been in our forties and not in our seventies

We wouldn't have been hurt at all 

Don't bounce the same now!!!

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Don't bounce the same now!!!


I would need a biker leather suit with lot's of padding. 

To bounce back up that is. Would have been nice to have a scooter here in Italy - but I'm not sure I could persuade my mum to get on the back.


----------



## barryd

Ah so you fell off standing still (or not as it seems!). Well thats a relief, kind of. Yeah they are only easy to balance with all that weight on (no offense  ) when you are actually moving! 

Glad your enjoying some good weather although I think its about time we had some photos of you both on this scooter.


----------



## TheNomad

For anyone on the Costa Blanca at the moment, please be aware that there's now a RED bad weather warning issued by Aemet (Spanish weather forecasting service) for very very heavy rain on the Costa Blanca on Monday (2/11/15); particularly in the northern and inland parts of the region.
Eg:
http://en.eltiempo.es/castell-de-castells.html

The rain is expected to be very heavy over coastal towns/area, but absolutely torrential a bit further inland as the clouds are pushed upwards when they encounter the mountains......and all that deluge them flows down the mountains and back across the narrow coastal plain to the sea. 
The last time we got a real "Gota Fria" (literal translation "cold drop"; a huge, intense storm with unbelievable amounts of rain in a few hours as the temperature of the warm moisture laden air coming in across the still-warm sea suddenly drops as it's pushed up over the mountains) here on the northern Costa Blanca was in 2007....with utterly massive flooding of coastal towns/areas.

As of this morning they were forecasting 67mm or more per square metre on Monday for some of those higher altitude inland parts of the region.

The present Spanish TV talk is only of "possible Gota Fria" on Monday, but it might be wise to keep a close watch on the forecasts as we move through the weekend; as the complex set of weather, air pressure and land versus sea temperature, conditions to cause one are apparently ideal just at the moment.


----------



## Jamsieboy

The Nomand
Hi
Does such an event tend to lead to those on sites such as Marjal Costa Blanca and La Manga etc being vacated?


----------



## TheNomad

Sorry, no idea. 
But they are both on the southern Costa Blanca where historically any Gota Fria has been less severe, as the inland mountains are lower, and a lot further back from the coast; and the coastal plain is much wider.
So my guess is that they wouldn't be as badly affected by secondary flooding caused by mountain rain run-off as areas such as Calpe, Denia, Javea in the more northern parts.


----------



## ambegayo

There is an Aire at St Omer (in aires book) which I highly recommend, if on the way back you need one. Acsi site 1207 page 51 (Seraucourt le Grand) quiet - lakes for fishing - pretty ville.
A26 dir Gauchy - St Qentin -Sud.


----------



## ambegayo

Can someone please quide me to the way to put a new post on? since the new mhf I cannot work out how to put new post or follow up on my prev ious posts. Not an improvement to the old site but am open to advice and guidance. Thanks Wendy


----------



## philoaks

ambegayo said:


> Can someone please quide me to the way to put a new post on? since the new mhf I cannot work out how to put new post or follow up on my prev ious posts. Not an improvement to the old site but am open to advice and guidance. Thanks Wendy


From this page http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/

in the top line menu select "FORUMS"

Then scroll down through the list to find the forum that you want to start a new post in.

Click on that forum and in the top left corner you will see a "post a new thread" box. Click on that and away you go.

Phil


----------



## aldra

We have arrived in calpe

And today we are underwhelmed would be a understatement

It's not our thing, I don't think it will be shadows thing

And we are constrained by ensuring he gets enough exercise

A quick walk for a pee won't do it

It costs as much as an ASCI site

And we've just spent three days on an idillic beach

Watching the sea change colour with rising and setting sun

Ok the showers were lukewarm

However bigtree is our thing 

So spending a few days with Trevor and Lill will be great

Sandra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra. Just logged on since we left the Uk in September. Absolutely delighted to read that you have got away. Do hope Albert is well and you are both enjoying your holiday. We are with friends in Jacksonville, Florida. Leaving Tuesday for Cape Carnaverel and Kennedy Space Centre and the the Epcot centre. 

Val


----------



## bigtree

The Shadow has landed,cue the Jaws theme tune.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Well what a night

Torrential rain and gales all night

And a fight outside our van, the owner of the next door wrestling on the ground with another guy at2am, presumabally he was drunk, their dogs barking

The woman tried to calm the guy and he punched her against the van

Went on for some time and was worrying as there was a frightened child shouting at her daddy to stop

This morning torrential rain and gusty wind, thunder and lightening

Should be cleaning the van though!!

Never a dull moment

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Well what a night
> 
> Torrential rain and gales all night
> 
> And a fight outside our van, the owner of the next door wrestling on the ground with another guy at2am, presumabally he was drunk, their dogs barking
> 
> The woman tried to calm the guy and he punched her against the van
> 
> Went on for some time and was worrying as there was a frightened child shouting at her daddy to stop
> 
> This morning torrential rain and gusty wind, thunder and lightening
> 
> Should be cleaning the van though!!
> 
> Never a dull moment
> 
> Sandra


Shadow could not sort them out?

You have been kidding us about his capabilities.


----------



## aldra

I kept the door firmly locked

The last thing needed was shadow joining the fray of fighting men and barking dogs

I think at one time he must have kicked one of the dogs whether accidentally or on purpose

Not a good idea to kick shadow he dislikes violence even raised voices

But he lacks diplomacy in dealing with it

Turns out 'twas one of the campers on here

The van next door are sort of night wardens for the site

The guy was drunk and maybe something stronger and had lost the key to his van, he is herewith his son

They were trying to deal with the situation but he was like a mad man 

He was still shook up this morning he is 61 and no matter how fit , younger men have the edge, the police were called

Eventually Carlos the owner came ,he's a big younger guy and sorted it

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra

Obviously I was kidding about Shadow sortng it out as I am sure you would not let him get involved.

It sounds as though it was, to say the least, very unsettling. I hope that maybe that was your first and last experience of such an incident on a site.

We read about members saying that they would be nervous wildcamping but we have never felt insecure - not true -once by a lake in Slowakia there was a loud banging noise which gave us a fright! Turned out it was the Truma boiler starting up:laugh:
I hope they threw the guy causing the problem off the site the next day.

I also hope you two have got over the experience.

We once had a drunk parked next to us on a CL in Yorkshire, but it was OK - as it was Barry, and he had two drunks parked next to him, but we all had a good evening.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Well I think the boy's mother is flying out from Belguim to get him

I expect they want him off the site but the child's need comes first

I guess if it hadn't been for the boy the police would have locked him up

We weren't frightened but concerned for the upset boy and the guy taking the brunt of it

It's hard to know what to do in those circumstances 

But as you get older it's not the sort of situation you enter into

We have thought long and hard about it

I would have got out of the van as there was a woman involved

And in hind site if such a scene happens again 

Having talked to Mark , the guy being attacked

Albert says he will take shadow out, under control with his head harness

As a warning 

Best to move away quietly and not antagonise further a growling,,snarling ,upset dog

Who hates violent situations

That may threaten his owners safety

Sandra


----------



## MEES

It's been very windy here at Bilboa looks like a rough crossing :-(


----------



## aldra

Margaret good luck on the crossing

Safe journey home

Blue sky this morning all calm with sunshine

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Apparently pouring down in Torre
Enjoy the rest of your trip keep out of the fighting 
Just rocking in the bay at the moment


----------



## barryd

Blimey Sandra. Just pulled into Montignac to get online to do some "Work"  and got distracted by your thread.

Doesnt sound like much fun to me. Motorhomers scrapping, whatever next. I have been known to start a fight when drunk when camping though but always with myself. Apparently once when tent camping I had a fight with myself in the middle of the night. I was desperate for a Pee and couldnt get out. My mates heard a ruckus as I tried to find my way out. Apparently after fighting with myself I cut my way out of the side of the tent. 

Luckily though we always wild camped so there were no kiddies around for me to terrify. 

Come up to the Dordogne its lovely! Not many vans about but a few and its been lovely and sunny with a high of 25c forecast for Saturday where we are heading.

I hope things improve but at least your in good company.


----------



## Christine600

Sandra I would have stayed inside too - not much of a fighter. Perhaps called the police if neccesary.

Enjoy the rest of your trip and the current good company! I'm still in Italy but going north again.


----------



## HermanHymer

Going back a bit ... about the jellyfish... once on holiday in Lourenco Marques (now Maputo in Mozambique) there were 'Portuguese Men o' War' stranded all over the beach. They were huge, about 3 feet across. No swimming on pain of death (literally). Nasty things, but being transparent they were hard to see in the sea... hence a no-go zone at such times. I wonder what they call them now?


----------



## aldra

Moved on

Now in Albarracin

Lovely little campsite, page 502,2544, closes 14/11

Haven't seen the town which is a historical heritage site

Feels very much like the Lake District 

Was a lovely drive down, a bit of a detour from the rd to Zaragoza 

The trees are turning red and yellow

Like a warm autumn day in England

We drove around 200 miles, stopped for a lunch break, avocado salad, cheese and ham
Made in the MH

We will say a couple of nights before resuming our journey towards France and the tunnel
Photos tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Taken the H from Hell out

Burrs in his coat 

But seems troubled by his ear

Looked in by torch 

Can't see anything, no redness , he just keeps shaking his head

Any suggestions?.

Diluted vinegar and water to rinse it?.

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Taken the H from Hell out
> 
> Burrs in his coat
> 
> But seems troubled by his ear
> 
> Looked in by torch
> 
> Can't see anything, no redness , he just keeps shaking his head
> 
> Any suggestions?.
> 
> Diluted vinegar and water to rinse it?.
> 
> Sandra


Have you checked the outside of his ear as well as inside?
Has he been through long seeded grass Sandra? If its a grass seed you wont see it if its IN the ear, takes a vet with their special _ear looker inner _could be a barley grass seed which needs removing before it gets in too deep. Hope its not grass seed.
Jan


----------



## aldra

Seems Ok now

He's just a wimp

I hope

We will see tomorrow

He's eaten well , we've eaten well

We are all tired

Bed time

Sandra


----------



## suedew

Sandra when are you going to write your memoires? Could do an ebook for charity, but mainly to entertain those who so enjoy hearing about your travels, both recent and historic. Have a safe journey home, it is cold wet and miserable in Hull.

Sue


----------



## nicholsong

suedew said:


> Sandra when are you going to write your memoires? Could do an ebook for charity, but mainly to entertain those who so enjoy hearing about your travels, both recent and historic. Have a safe journey home, it is cold wet and miserable in Hull.
> 
> Sue


Sue

Don't worry

It is probably not any better in Hell and Halifax!

Cheer up Gal.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

The town was beautiful

No cars or scooters allowed except those of the residents

So you need good knees, all up and down cobbled streets,narrow staircases

We couldn't do it justice on knackered knees


----------



## aldra

Another one


----------



## barryd

Still nice in the Dordogne although the French are setting fire to most of it.

Glad it sounds like Shadows ear is ok. I would like to see your story written as well Sandra. I know a lot of it and your life story would be a flipping good read! No really.

Are you going to be in France again soon then as I thought you were away until December?

We are off to Ile D'Oleron next week to visit Michelle's grandads grave who died when the Lancastrian was sunk in WWII. Few good aires there as well so may stay a while them head home. Perhaps. 

I would be interested to hear more of your trip
Across inland Spain as we would have done that route had we headed down south and it may be worth a visit In the future.

Safe travels. X


----------



## javea

Hi Sandra,

Don't know if you have a stop planned in Northern Spain on your way back but there is a nice campsite on top of the cliffs at Zarautz, about 270 miles from Albarracin - http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/en/. If you have time San Sebastián is a lovely place.

Safe travels.

Mike


----------



## aldra

Barry we are rubbish travellers 

Research nothing

Stumble on good and bad places

We are booked on the tunnel on the 18 th

But we canchange it , not a problem 

Mithered by the g'kids to come home though

Scared we might overrun Christmas !!!
Meal and presents !!

Sandra


----------



## suedew

nicholsong said:


> Sue
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> It is probably not any better in Hell and Halifax!
> 
> Cheer up Gal.
> 
> Geoff


Might be a bit warmer in one of them though.

Sue


----------



## aldra

We are parked up on a picnic area close to the col de somport

Near a village called Villanueva 

Went to a camperstop in jaca, but height barriers in situ

Still found a mercadona

Stocked up with cracked olives, olive oil and wine to take home plus the delightful olives mixed with gherkins, garlic, and little onions

Bought some cheeses, haven't a clue what they will taste like

But hey it's all a learning curve

Have some mussels, clams and langoustines in the fridge

With spaghetti tomorrow

And some really fresh sardines, unfortunately a kilo 

But they are so so good

So tomorrow a fish feast

We are surviving

Sandra


----------



## aldra

ps 

What a great drive to the Pyrenees on the A 23

The scenery was magnificent, ever changing, delightful, especially the autumn colours 

Still warm

Sandra


----------



## bigtree

Just as well you left as we had another silly night with Dennis and Netta plus two other couples.hic


----------



## aldra

Drunkards

Fortunately I remain sober at all times HIC

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I gave up buying cheese to take home when they made the fridge really stink!


----------



## bazzle

aldra said:


> We are parked up on a picnic area close to the col de somport
> 
> Stocked up with cracked olives, olive oil and wine to take home plus the delightful olives mixed with gherkins, garlic, and little onions
> 
> Bought some cheeses, haven't a clue what they will taste like
> 
> But hey it's all a learning curve
> 
> Have some mussels, clams and langoustines in the fridge
> 
> With spaghetti tomorrow
> 
> And some really fresh sardines, unfortunately a kilo
> 
> But they are so so good
> 
> So tomorrow a fish feast
> 
> We are surviving
> 
> Sandra


Sandra . . . a far cry from black puddings! But do they taste as good?

Barry


----------



## aldra

I love the black puddings here in Spain 

Much softer in texture than bury black puddings

The cheeses I bought tend to be the hard Spanish cheeses , quite strong flavoured

Colder this morning, snow on the tops of the Pyrenees 

Although still dark here as yet

Sandra


----------



## MEES

We are home and it's p....it down.
Van clearing and laundry on the agenda


----------



## aldra

Didn't travel far today

Over the pass and into Sauvignon, free aire, water toilet and grey water emptying 

We are parked at the back of the true aire which seemed to be very busy with cars parked in the motorhome spots ( 6 ) so we are at the services

Doubt they have many in Nov 

Not sure which way tomorrow

Weather brilliant 
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Sandra and Albert

Sounds like you've been having an interesting time. Hope you feel somewhat restored now. Safe home!


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Didn't travel far today
> 
> Over the pass and into Sauvignon, free aire, water toilet and grey water emptying
> 
> We are parked at the back of the true aire which seemed to be very busy with cars parked in the motorhome spots ( 6 ) so we are at the services
> 
> Doubt they have many in Nov
> 
> Not sure which way tomorrow
> 
> Weather brilliant
> Sandra


Sandra

I appreciate that you and Albert deserve a holiday and I am pleased you are enjoying it and have good weather.

But I do wish you, and Barry, did not post so often about the good weather- particularly so because when we were in SW France in October we had sh*t weather and had to hurry home, so could not wait for better.

Mind you, I dn't trust that Barry - he is probably posting the 'Good weather reports' just to wind me up - and it does>

Keep enjoying it Sandra, and Albert.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Well fora little town it's busy. 

This afternoon choir practice

We are to be fair parked at the back

So the local teenagers gather to play football, listen to music and do wheelies on their bikes

But they left at a reasonable hour, and anyway reminded us of our grandkids

And today was out 51st anniversary 
We forgot till this morning

But had a lovely home cooked sea food pasta, clams, mussels, langoustines and a few sardines thrown in

Ate a few times in Spain

mostley a disaster 

A greasy mess

Couldn't understand the menu

See you all tomorrow

Sandra

But hey it's all about learning


----------



## JanHank

Some of the readers were babies 51 years ago Sandra.
Congratulations. :drinking: expect you've already open the bottle :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately

I always have an open bottle

But hey I can't die young

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Unfortunately
> 
> I always have an open bottle
> 
> But hey I can't die young
> 
> Sandra


Snap to both remarks.
Jan :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Don't get me wrong

I'm always sober

Everyone who has met me on my travels 

Or have been welcome guests at my home 
Will vouch for that

Maybe

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Naturally, and when you have a glass of cooking wine > the meal always tastes better.
Jan


----------



## MEES

Ahem! Litres of Don Simon  happy days
Margaretx


----------



## rosalan

This year we managed three months touring and loved every minute. Having returned home almost four weeks ago now, I cannot help still having a twinge of jealousy at your still being out there. living every day as it comes and having the time to do so.
Ok, we do not have to rush home to go back to work as so many people have to do but I really do appreciate your attitude of shall we move today or stay a little longer and do understand that this is a privilege not available to most people who must keep a close eye on time and distance and keeping to pre-arranged plans.
As I see that you are really enjoying that freedom; good luck to you. 
Alan (from a slightly warmer than usual but wet England)


----------



## jiwawa

Happy anniversary you two. 

51 years is quite an achievement!


----------



## HermanHymer

I always cook with wine... sometimes I even add food!


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> And today was out 51st anniversary
> We forgot till this morning
> 
> But had a lovely home cooked sea food pasta, clams, mussels, langoustines and a few sardines thrown in
> 
> g


Congratulations and blessings on you both for many more years together!!!!!

What an achievement. Mind you if I was married to Albert, I kill every woman within:surprise: 30 paces. Thank goodness you're a lot more philosophical or it be tickets for all his fans.


----------



## JanHank

HermanHymer said:


> I always cook with wine... sometimes I even add food!


 Oh no, keep `em seperate, spoils the taste.


----------



## bigtree

Belated Happy Anniversary.:wav:


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Sandra
> 
> I appreciate that you and Albert deserve a holiday and I am pleased you are enjoying it and have good weather.
> 
> But I do wish you, and Barry, did not post so often about the good weather- particularly so because when we were in SW France in October we had sh*t weather and had to hurry home, so could not wait for better.
> 
> Mind you, I dn't trust that Barry - he is probably posting the 'Good weather reports' just to wind me up - and it does>
> 
> Keep enjoying it Sandra, and Albert.
> 
> Geoff


Ha ha! Check the weather for Sarlat in the Dordogne these past few days. 24c and bright sunshine. I'm sat by the river on the bike watching the sun go down in me shorts at La Roque Gageac. 

Been super but I think its going to change.

Happy Aniversary Sandra and Albert!!' Xxx


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Ha ha! Check the weather for Sarlat in the Dordogne these past few days. 24c and bright sunshine. I'm sat by the river on the bike watching the sun go down in me shorts at La Roque Gageac.
> 
> Been super but I think its going to change.


Bah Humbug!

Anyway you lie, because the sun in your shorts went down a long time ago didn't it?

Anyway we had great sunshine and 16C here today BUT we have run out of French cheese - I believe they have stopped exporting it because some fat English bloke has been eating all they can produce.

So, for all those reasons, can you please hit the road back to SM - and at more than 100 miles a day, please - I shall be so pleased when you are moaning about the weather/work/no work/broken guitar strings/farmers' computers - Oh the winter list goes on forever.:wink2::laugh:

But give my Love to Michelle.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

We are close to Guitres

Having driven on the back roads through just about every vine plantation, and chateau in the area 

We finally arrived at Asci site 1530,la Chene du lac 12 E open till November 30

Unfortunately it's a swimming lake so no go area for the H from H

It's in the woods, the colours are amazing, weather brilliant all day

Will prob stay a couple of nights and walk the woods tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## uphighlandway

Hi
We are thinking of going to France/Spain from February for a few months as had to cancel this year because of health. What I would like to know is 
Can you get breakdown cover if you're away for more than 3 months and, if so, with which organisation eg RAC/AA, etc..? Can you get ordinary gas refills (red calor - with local adapters) easily, as I keep reading possible problems with refilling gaslow both in UK and Spain?
Thanks


----------



## aldra

There isn't really a problem with refilling gas low 

Or at least we have never found it so

I think but it's only my thought , that an external filler is best

No reason to enter the locker on the forecourt

It's much much cheaper than bottles

We have 2 11 kls

And feel confident we won't run out of gas when we wild camp or go onto Aires

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Ps

The insurance bit is to technical for me

Well where are all you all , you know it alls????

Is it a case of you wait for an hour and they all come together like buses?.

Answer the guy 

This is MHF, we are renowned for knowing the answers, and providing them fast
ok it's a royal we 

I'm useless

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Ps

The insurance bit is to technical for me

Well where are all you all , you know it alls????

Is it a case of you wait for an hour and they all come together like buses?.

Answer the guy 

This is MHF, we are renowned for knowing the answers, and providing them fast
ok it's a royal we 

I'm useless

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

I've been with ADAC in the past - no problem with >3mths


----------



## javea

Never had a problem refilling Gaslow bottles in France or Spain.

If your insurance is due before you leave get a quote from Comfort, they do annual breakdown cover, it is with the RAC and it's good , I know that because I have needed to use it once!

Mike


----------



## aldra

On a little gem of a aire

Aire du Bois Chaudron

bigtree you will remember it, the guy makes woodmens caravans from scratch

It's at St Maure de Touraine, off the D910 close to Tours


----------



## aldra

Trying to post a photo

It's 4 E the first night2.50 after that, emptying 3E grey and back

Elec 2E For 12 hrs

Water 1E

Wifi free

Washing up sink, shower 2E washing machine and dryer 4E

In a large field, woodland walks immediately off it

Some rd noise 

But otherwise tranquil 

And the sky was bright red 
"Shepherds delight"

Tomorrow looks to be a great day

Sandra


----------



## javea

And the jam that his wife makes is lovely Sandra.😄😄. Got some on the way down, will be there in a few days picking up some more!

Mike


----------



## aldra

Will buy some tomorrow Mike

We are not big jam eaters

Prefer the honey,but it's not the season

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Only just catching up on this thread after a few days. Sorry I missed your Anniversary, Sandra, belated congratulations to you both. Glad to know you are enjoying yourselves.

Ellie sends lots of love, as do I.


----------



## jonasw19

uphighlandway said:


> Hi
> We are thinking of going to France/Spain from February for a few months as had to cancel this year because of health. What I would like to know is
> Can you get breakdown cover if you're away for more than 3 months and, if so, with which organisation eg RAC/AA, etc..? Can you get ordinary gas refills (red calor - with local adapters) easily, as I keep reading possible problems with refilling gaslow both in UK and Spain?
> Thanks


France Eleclerc, SuperU and Intermarche are all good.
Avia and Total never, I have been refused at both
Spain All good never refused Repsol especially.

UK usually OK, though I have been asked , just said they have correct 80% cutoff

We have our gaslow filler inside a locker so it can cause problems, it is better outside.
Website http://www.mylpg.eu very good

Jon, currently short of gas on the Vezere


----------



## aldra

Well I want to go home

It's been good but the call of home is strong

Our tunnel is next wed 

Can I wait that long??

I've enjoyed it

But now just want to get back to the family

My home, my log fire

And for me a normal everyday life

Till next time

Hopefully there will be a next time

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Shadow today


----------



## aldra

He loves it here

The woods to walk in

Scarcely any one near

No dogs so he can spend some time free

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Well I want to go home
> 
> It's been good but the call of home is strong
> 
> Our tunnel is next wed
> 
> Can I wait that long??
> 
> I've enjoyed it
> 
> But now just want to get back to the family
> 
> My home, my log fire
> 
> And for me a normal everyday life
> 
> Till next time
> 
> Hopefully there will be a next time
> 
> Sandra


I am the same Sandra, 4-5 weeks is about as much as I can take in one stretch.
Like you I love my home, mind you I don´t have a family like you, only Manny cat, but I miss her when we are away.
Only 1 more week. Shadow looks very relaxed and happy, hope you and Albert are as well.
Jan


----------



## aldra

We are Jan

But the call to home is strong

It's the place I love best

And Christmas calls

I need to prepare

A minimum of 16 for Christmas dinner

27 for Boxing Day

The whole family, plus Albert's brother and family

I raised him from 14 

So he's one of mine

Chaos reigns 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

My goodness, I panic when I have two extra for a meal. 

Jan


----------



## aldra

Jan I panic about every thing

Except meals

Used to cooking for 8, make that 10 or so

When you have a big family two or three extra friends make no difference

The same today

I never cook for two

Someone will be along to eat or take a meal home

And if not

Well we will have it twice

Doesn't often happen though

I think meals, eating together is the heart of a family

Hence our Friday meal

When most of our family come to us to eat, drink, create mayhem
And leave me with a demolished house

But I can clean up on Saturday

And they, sons ,daughters and partners, kids and us are one family
Every week

So my sons in law, daughters in law

Are sons and daughters to me and Albert 

And I think they feel the same

So much so I believe when we are gone

They are firmly joined to each other

In friendship and kinship

Not bad for a mum raised in children's homes with no family

But then again there is Albert, head of his family,holding everything together

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Obviously it's time you got home for a dose of reality 
We have been back a week now.
Weather is grim.
My body clock is a mess.
Graham is fitting a new cooker hod - big job kitchen a mess
Daughter is mugging up for big exM.
Just finished helping Jack with his homework 
Welcome home :-
The weather in a Torre is beautiful 
Margaret


----------



## JanHank

The more I hear the more I want to know about you Sandra,
I can see why some want you to write your autobiography, 
I join the request and say, get on and start it, please.
Jan


----------



## aldra

Mess I can't wait

That reality is my bread and butter

Sod the weather in Torre

I'd swap any weather for home

Log fires and family

Hoping my cleaner has the house sparkling

Not holding my breath though

We pay her every week we are away

To wash paintwork, windows etc

I think she does nothing in the way of cleaning

But she is a breath of sunshine each week with her tales of woe

And I would feel bad if she lost her weekly earnings

Still she will put some bleach in the toilets

And quickly tidy round before we get back

Expensive for a holiday

But she is always there when I need her

"And I'm accustomed to her face,like breathing in and breathing out, accustomed to her smile"

Sandra


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> The more I hear the more I want to know about you Sandra,
> I can see why some want you to write your autobiography,
> I join the request and say, get on and start it, please.
> Jan


Jan
It would be boring

It's mostly entirely around family

About Albert who brought me home from my experiences in children's homes back in the 50s against all odds

It's about 50 years + with that man

It's about giving up everything to go to Israel

And coming back to nothing

It's about going to university in our 40s

Raising six children, and seeing them all through university

Seeing them with partners

10 grandkids

It's about the old fashioned notion of the family head
Beloved by his kids, their partners and his grandkids

It's about belonging

The most important bit to me

Having spent all my childhood and youth belonging to no one

It's about being home

Sandra


----------



## barryd

On your way back already!! 

Still I know how much you love home life and you have an industrial size Christmas to prepare for. 

I'm the opposite. Never want to go home but then there isn't much for us to
Go home for! In fact I'm wangling staying out for Christmas! . Flog the house and have done with it if I can get my way.

Enjoy the rest of the trip and safe travels


----------



## cabby

With your reply barryd after that of aldra, makes me sad for you.but maybe you will get your wish and settle down over there, but then you will come touring back here and want to stay.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> I am the same Sandra, 4-5 weeks is about as much as I can take in one stretch.
> Like you I love my home, mind you I don´t have a family like you, only Manny cat, but I miss her when we are away.
> Only 1 more week. Shadow looks very relaxed and happy, hope you and Albert are as well.
> Jan


Jan

You take the dogs and abandon the cat!:surprise:

Shameful discrimination! Do they have a dicrimination law in Germany? German SPCA should prosecute.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> You take the dogs and abandon the cat!:surprise:
> 
> Shameful discrimination! Do they have a dicrimination law in Germany? German SPCA should prosecute.
> 
> Geoff


You don´t know how much we would love to take her Geoff, trouble is she HATES the car or MH once they start moving, you need earplugs because she shouts so loud and a peg because she pees.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> With your reply barryd after that of aldra, makes me sad for you.but maybe you will get your wish and settle down over there, but then you will come touring back here and want to stay.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Philip

I do not think you should feel sorry for Barry. I am much the same. He is away with Michelle and I am away with Basia - for us the MH is as much 'home' as the house here and we live as good, if not better, a life when away.

Basia does miss family to some extent, but that is as much duty, but made up for by near daily calls to Mother and regular ones to one Son and family in Poland, but connections with other Son in Brisbane and Sister in Turkey are by Skype, whether we are in the house or the MH. For Sandra the family are much physically closer.

I have virtually given up my house in London to rental, and cannot say I miss the area much - partly because most of my friends have moved away or died.

Yes, Barry and Michelle, and Basia and I, live a different life from Sandra, but please do not be sorry for us:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> In fact I'm wangling staying out for Christmas! . Flog the house and have done with it if I can get my way.


We came to UK last year looking for a house, didn´t come far enough it seems.
Whats the asking price Barry ?

Jan


----------



## tugboat

Steady on, Jan, you wouldn't want to live there. Barry lives in a very poor area and crime levels are high. 

The houses are made from stone that has fallen off trucks going to the tip, and the windows are all recycled units that other people have replaced and discarded. Barry regularly had the wheels nicked off Hank, so now he has to keep it down in Norfolk, where the locals think it is a haystack.


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> Steady on, Jan, you wouldn't want to live there. Barry lives in a very poor area and crime levels are high.
> 
> The houses are made from stone that has fallen off trucks going to the tip, and the windows are all recycled units that other people have replaced and discarded. Barry regularly had the wheels nicked off Hank, so now he has to keep it down in Norfolk, where the locals think it is a haystack.


Barry knows I know different :grin2::laugh:
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

tugboat said:


> Steady on, Jan, you wouldn't want to live there. Barry lives in a very poor area and crime levels are high.
> 
> The houses are made from stone that has fallen off trucks going to the tip, and the windows are all recycled units that other people have replaced and discarded. Barry regularly had the wheels nicked off Hank, so now he has to keep it down in Norfolk, where the locals think it is a haystack.


Now Tuggers, I hope you are confining your insults to the south-side of the Tees, because just over the bridge my relations were very respectable - 'my relations', I emphasise:laugh:


----------



## aldra

Now in Chartres 

The campsite is closed so we are parked outside 

Another van French has joined us

We will walk the river path to the cathedral tomorrow

Cabby Geoff is right 

My family all live in close proximity

A blessing

Sometimes a pain!!!

We are not the Waltons!!!

I would not want to live in a different county now, I've done that

I'm content to live in Lancashire. Yorkshire, Derbyshire, Wales, Scotland and the beautiful lake district are all on our doorstep
We will need to downsize eventually,that will put pay to large family gatherings 

But not yet

Now I want to go home

The van is great, time away to new experiences
But it's not home

Log fires, hot baths, space to swing a cat

(I don't have one to swing so no animal cruelty is involved)

And the kids and grandkids 

And bury market 

And just HOME

Sandra


----------



## MyGalSal

cabby said:


> With your reply barryd after that of aldra, makes me sad for you.but maybe you will get your wish and settle down over there, but then you will come touring back here and want to stay.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Very much doubt it. I'm with Barry all the way - and some. 0

Sal


----------



## aldra

Hi there Sal 

Some are home birds 

Some fly to climates new

How are you

Still looking as lovely as ever?

Me I'm a home bird

It takes all sorts to make a world

Thank goodness

Sandra

Shadow sends his love, a scruffy hound who has been swimming in the sea, had him clipped before the trip, looked like a bear, now he just looks unkempt

But does he care??
Love sandra


----------



## MyGalSal

Morning Sandra
I've been following your thread with interest - and pleasure. So happy for you both to be doing this trip and having fun doing it. However, from our conversation at Darlington I can well understand your eagerness to get home now. Almost there. As you say, some of us are home birds, some of us aren't, which I guess was the point I was trying to make although not as succinctly as you!

To echo a previous post, I think you ought to write your autobiography. It would be a monument to triumph over adversity. Your dry humour would make it an interesting read. 

We are well. Spent the summer in France: our daughter, son and their families joined us for part of the time and my mum came too. Wonderful. 

Managed to cycle up Alpe d'Huez on our new electric bikes. They are amazing. It's great being able to get out and about so easily. Should have had them years ago instead of slogging away on push bikes. 

Came down to Santa Susanna, Costa Brava, end of October. Seen lots of our son and his family. Enjoying our granddaughters (4 and 1).

We go back to UK 30 Nov from Santander. Our daughter is 40 and having a big birthday bash and there are other issues we need to get on with. We aren't looking forward to a winter in the UK but needs must. Sitting here under blue skies and warm sunshine enjoying every minute. 

Glad Shadow has had lots of places to sniff and explore and he has been getting those legs well-stretched. I wonder if he thought "well this water is a lot warmer than that stuff back home". I remember one of our dogs once jumped into freezing water and the look on her face was priceless. She jumped back out so fast it was like an instant rewind on a film. 

Take care. 

Sal


----------



## aldra

Glad your family are all well Sal

We have been exceptionally lucky with weather this trip

Middle of nov in Chartres, blue sky and sunshine

Barry I feel for you with your knees, mine are unusually bad this trip

Walked to the cathedral along the river about a mile, beautiful walk 

Needed to lie down with painkillers my knees were on fire when we got back

Could I be getting old??

The cathedral Notre Dame was great as usual, the windows magnificent

But what was really great was that the restoration is still in process, the finished parts in contrast to the parts as yet un -started 

What skill!

The buttresses on the churchSt. Peter's are always worth a second or third visit, a beautiful 
austere building with its 10 th century bell tower

We are staying another night outside the closed campsite, villle de Chartres 

We have a few days to spare before the tunnel on the 18th

We will break the journey through England and prob get home on Thursday 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

St. Peter's


----------



## aldra

Chartres cathedral 

Trying to show you the restoration


----------



## rosalan

Seems as if drink may have got the better of you or were you just tired?

Alan


----------



## MEES

Weather still very cr..  don't rush ...


----------



## aldra

rosalan said:


> Seems as if drink may have got the better of you or were you just tired?
> 
> Alan


What do mean Alan ?

Touch the picture and it's the right way up, and shows well the restored section next to the bit unrestored

Dam it all what do you expect for £12 a year subs?

Margaret its pi****g down here too

Vet appointment set for Monday morning, the campsite sorted it for us

It's at a village about 10 kl away

We are back at abbyville, it's a lovely campsite ASCI 15E

Come Monday we will move to Arques

Tuesday Calais for our sausage and frites, don't really like them that much but hey it's tradition

Wednesday the tunnel and home, will stop off in peterbourgh on a fruit farm on the A1 and home Thursday

We need to remove the scooter and rack to fit on the drive so don't want to be struggling in the dark

It's been good, but it will be good to be home again

Book the hound in for his bath and groom and start the Christmas preparations

This year we will not have 5 Christmas trees

Or maybe we will:grin2::grin2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer

cabby said:


> With your reply barryd after that of aldra, makes me sad for you.but maybe you will get your wish and settle down over there, but then you will come touring back here and want to stay.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


I can empathise with Barry. It all depends on how deep your roots go. I am happily 'at home' wherever I rest my head of a night. Northern home or Southern, with Herman, en famille in France or Norfolk. :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Sandra - picking up some 'cristal d'Arques' on your way through? Campsite there is closed now, but if I remember correctly there was an aire next to the lake, next to the campsite. (Beausejour is the name of the campsite). Nice safe spot. Bonne route - safe home!


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> With your reply barryd after that of aldra, makes me sad for you.but maybe you will get your wish and settle down over there, but then you will come touring back here and want to stay.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Dont be sad Cabby, Its not like ive had a hard life. 

I think ive engineered it around just having fun and living the millionaire lifestyle just without the money. Guffaw. 

The downside I suppose is not having much family left or any that I am either close to or can be bothered with. As I know Sandra well I know why that is so important to her and Albert and yes it would be nice to have all that around you but you cant have everything. As for me settling down somewhere. Maybe, but I would rather just keep traveling to be honest. Just had four months of what I would call a stonkingly spiffing summer hol.  Didnt cost much but I doubt many of those Billionaires docked in St Tropez Harbour I watched swanning around on their Yachts as I scoffed my Kebab have had as much fun this summer. 

Looks like its all over now though and we are about to get blown away in a huge storm.


----------



## aldra

Barry 

Come to me

experiaince my family
Then go home contented 

They are not the Waltons
However they are a delightful group
Kids, grandkids

Loads of opinions 

Willing to argue on any topic

Me I just cook and wonder

Who raised this lot
Surely not me
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

She's such a love, isn't she? (I don't think Shadow loves me as much as Sandra does. He watches me with barely disguised suspicion.)


----------



## aldra

He loves you Viv

What's not to love?

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

I won't be testing his devotion anytime soon!


----------



## aldra

You stayed in our house Viv 

With the hound from hell 

He welcomed you

You have already tested his devotion 

You passed the test and survived

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Shadow is a big softie really. I had a bit of a phobia for Alsatians etc having been attacked by one when I was about 7. Having met Shadow on several occasions now though I am fine with them. Lovely nature but dont stick your hand in his garage cage when he is guarding the van if you ever want to play the piano again. Just saying.


----------



## rosalan

What do mean Alan ?

Touch the picture and it's the right way up, and shows well the restored section next to the bit unrestored

Dam it all what do you expect for £12 a year subs?

I am somewhat saddened that my first impression of your photograph was not one taken in a comatose position after excess church wine. It just goes to prove that first assumptions can be erroneous.
Alan


----------



## aldra

Alan

I despair of you

Churches allow a sip of wine

The priest gets to sup the leftovers
And anyway I don't drink wine till evening

Nearly home, it's been good but enough now

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Churches allow a sip of wine
> 
> The priest gets to sup the leftovers


Anglican 'Catholic'(- as in worldwide) churches give a sip of wine. In Poland the RC churches only give bread, but I do not know if that is normal in RC churches worldwide.

Can anyone advise please?

I personally do not differentiate between Roman, Orthodox and Anglican Chritian religions because they all originate from the same stem. However I sometimes wonder what would be the expression on the face of a RC Priest if I, as only confirmed in the Aglican faith, told him I had taken communion in his RC church.

The many atheist members of MHF should not reply - for fear of being ex-communicated.

[That may be the end of the thread then?]

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Anglican 'Catholic'(- as in worldwide) churches give a sip of wine. In Poland the RC churches only give bread, but I do not know if that is normal in RC churches worldwide.
> Geoff


Geoff
The bread represents the body of Christ which obviously includes the blood.
The wine is the blood, very precious, must not be spilt by the mere mortals.
Thats what Hans was taught.
Only the priest has the wine, perfect excuse if he´s caught over the limit.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Sounds to me you have alcoholic priests Geoff

To be fair my church days were in Israel 

Where priests who were our friends con- celebrated the mass during the Shabbat meal

Blessing both the bread and the wine with the Hebrew prayer 

Which is after all the prayer Christ would have used at the Shabbat and Passover celebration 

Christians add " this is my body..... This is my blood....

Other than that we blessed the bread and wine as the Jewish people have done for generations
To usher in the Shabbat

Sandra


----------



## javea

Sandra, when you arrive at Eurotunnel expect quite a delay. I came through at lunchtime today, when you check in at the automatic booth a message appears advising that there will be a short delay whilst your booking is checked and to wait for the paper hanger to be issued - the wait was not 'short'. Then a few vehicles are allowed through at a time, long queues for French customs who were searching the boot of each car. When they came to us the Douane official politely asked to enter the motorhome, he then proceeded to look all over the interior of the van, cupboards, fridge etc, etc.

Then onto the British passport control, they were searching vehicles in front of us so I politely asked why they were searching when the French personnel had already done it - it's political was the reply, if we don't do it as well it is not showing solidarity with the French. Well, the search by the British chap was even more thorough - every cupboard inside, lower the bed over the front seats, then gas cupboard and every underfloor locker, bit of a job for him as there was quite a quantity of wine cases in there.&#55357;&#56836;

All done very efficiently and I was quite happy for it to be done, for my security just as everyone else's. However, it would be advisable to arrive a little earlier than you might otherwise have done.

Mike


----------



## HermanHymer

I've always been asked to open up for a look-see. Maybe because I am on my own mostly but in the past it has been quite cursory. Not surprising things are different now.

PS Back on last topic. The RC churches in Africa offer only a wafer, the Anglicans wafer and wine.


----------



## aldra

we are finally home 

It's such a good feeling

Drove the whole way so anxious were we to get home

Last night in Calais the van rocked in the wind
Albert may have been on French TV

He was the only one out with the hound from hell and they were filming the crashing waves

So shoved a microphone in his face

It's good so good to be home

Enjoyed our time away

But it's so so good to be home at last

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Welcome home.
Jan


----------



## aldra

Thank you Jan 

I'm so pleased 

I love my home

And now I'll prepare Christmas

Once I've done the washing
The hound from hell is well pleased to be home, wandering around with his teddy

Tomorrow he will be booked in for a bath and groom as soon as possible

Scruffy dog

And over the weekend the family will come

And I will be back in my element
The MH takes me away, I enjoy it

But it's my family, my home, my town that really is my love

And it's so special being back

Tomorrow I need to put all the plants back

The baths are full of the hanging ones

The table is full of trays of the others

And then it's time for the Christmas trees
I'm sad but I am what I am

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

Welcome home!

Glad you made it back OK.

Peter


----------



## aldra

Waiting to know how things are Peter

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

You just stay what you are Sandra, one day I hope we meet.
Jan


----------



## aldra

We will Jan

Sandra


----------



## bazzle

Welcome home Sandra and Albert.

You are only recent acquaintances but it's nice getting to know you.


----------



## listerdiesel

aldra said:


> Waiting to know how things are Peter
> 
> Sandra


Not good, sent you a PM yesterday.

Peter


----------



## barryd

Glad your home safe Sandra. Maybe we should have some before and after photos of The Hound from Hell.


----------



## tugboat

Only just seen that you have come home. Glad you had a good time, babe, and that you are back safe and sound. I expect Albert is tired from all the driving, but hope he is otherwise OK.

Love to you both from Ellie and me.


----------



## aldra

I doubt he'll look much different Barry

However he will smell and feel much better

His coat was still full of salt, we didn't find any freshwater clean enough / where he was allowed to swim on the way back 

His long coat has not yet grown back, so he still will look like a bear

But smell better

Albert's just gone to collect him

How's your trip going??
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Tuggy we are both well, apart from the knees 

Wondering if spending along time in the van has aggravated them

It's not always level and sometimes getting into bathrooms, cupboards ect is awkward

How's your back, did I read you were having problems with it??

Well back to the cold of Lancashire

Although the last two days have been delightful winter days, cold but bright

Love to you and little Ellie XXX

Sandra and Albert


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I doubt he'll look much different Barry
> 
> However he will smell and feel much better
> 
> His coat was still full of salt, we didn't find any freshwater clean enough / where he was allowed to swim on the way back
> 
> His long coat has not yet grown back, so he still will look like a bear
> 
> But smell better
> 
> Albert's just gone to collect him
> 
> How's your trip going??
> Sandra


Had to laugh, I read Tuggy was asking about Albert, strange answer from you Sandra!!!! :grin2::grin2: 
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> Had to laugh, I read Tuggy was asking about Albert, strange answer from you Sandra!!!! :grin2::grin2:
> Jan


Jan

Initially Sandra was answering Barry's request for before/after pics of Shadow.

Tugger's request was later.

Even I could work that out Gal.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Initially Sandra was answering Barry's request for before/after pics of Shadow.
> 
> Tugger's request was later.
> 
> Even I could work that out Gal.
> 
> Geoff


Let me explain, I had read Barrys post 3 days ago.
Today Tuggers wrote and I read that today, followed by Sandra´s reply, _which was not addressed to anybody_, directly underneath. Get it Käpitain. :grin2:> 
Jan


----------



## aldra

Well jan

As neither of us had bathed or showered for three days on route home

Albert looks and smells better too !!!

Oh that deep hot bath, soaking in Epsomsalts , always good but after two months without one that first one is special

Said hound is back, looking good, smelling divine, coat shining 

He's happy to be left there

Having a bathing/grooming facility close by that is happy to take large dogs is such a bonus

Took most of a bottle of shampoo she said to dissolve the salt build up in his coat

Cost £30 full groom and bath, a 8 stone hound, 

Feet trimmed, they are like Yeti's, belly clipped, a mud scoop on walks if left full length

Every two months or more frequently depending on our weather, and his desire to enter water even muddy puddles etc

Albert has always done it in the past but just brushing him now is enough ,we are getting older and joints are not so good, Shadow too is getting older and not so agile to jump onto the workbench

It's a balance, I like my house clean, muddy feet Ok, muddy smelly dogs no 

But as my next dog , if there is one, will be a miniature poodle there will not be a problem

Although I've always fancied a Irish wolfhound or maybe a Pyrenean mountain Dog , or just another long haired hound from hell

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> Let me explain, I had read Barrys post 3 days ago.
> Today Tuggers wrote and I read that today, followed by Sandra´s reply, _which was not addressed to anybody_, directly underneath. Get it Käpitain. :grin2:>
> Jan


Sandra started her post with the line

"I doubt he'll look much different Barry"

Get it Jan?

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Hey you two

Quit argueing 

The dog reeked 

Albert perspired 

I merely glowed 

We are all spotless shining examples of cleanliness now

And the house isn't looking bad either

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Some people just like to pick other people up when they make a mistake Sanda and Geoffs in his glory when he can get at me > I think he´s trying to get me back for having to send out a search party to find me when we went to see him in June.

Pleased your all ***** and span again. 
I agree about _what dog next. _ Like you, I say, will there be anymore? maybe a Jack Russel, they have character. 
Shade is in good condition for a 10 year old Shepherd and Motley the Sheltie has enough energy fo 4 dogs, so hopefully we won´t have to make that decision for some time.

Time you start a new thread *Home from Spain.
*Jan


----------



## aldra

No Geoff isn't one who picks up on others mistakes

Now did you find him when you sent out a search party?.

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> No Geoff isn't one who picks up on others mistakes
> 
> Now did you find him when you sent out a search party?.
> 
> Sandra


Your ganging up on me now.
He had to send out the search party for me (and Hans & the dogs), the Navi packed up in the middle of the city.
Jan


----------



## HurricaneSmith

It wasn't a search party Sandra..........It was Basia.

She took one look at the location given to Jan & Hans by a kind passer-by and said 'I know where they are.'

I only acted as ballast in Basia's car. Oh yes .......... I knew their van and what they both looked like from previous PMs, and that also helped in a small way..

The group meal around the table was a lovely evening, and one I remember fondly.


----------



## aldra

Well thank goodness you found each other then

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I doubt he'll look much different Barry
> 
> However he will smell and feel much better
> 
> His coat was still full of salt, we didn't find any freshwater clean enough / where he was allowed to swim on the way back
> 
> His long coat has not yet grown back, so he still will look like a bear
> 
> But smell better
> 
> Albert's just gone to collect him
> 
> How's your trip going??
> Sandra


Ferry booked for next Sunday Sandra. :frown2:

Home for about three weeks then off for Christmas. :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Welcome home Sandra and Albert. Bet the family were as pleased to see you as you were to see them!


----------

